# Greatest Flash Game Ever



## BobVigneault

Samorost! This is by far the greatest Flash game ever. It's beautiful and a lot of fun to play. It's a point and click puzzle game. Figure out the sequence and objects in each screen to move on to the next screen. My four year old loves this. It's like an interactive picture book for him. I'm crazy about the artwork and feel of it.

When you finish the first game (it's not a long game), try the sequel (the link is at the top of the page).

Happy gaming and enjoy the eye candy and the super cool music and sounds.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian

Neat game. Kind of like Myst, only different.


----------



## bradofshaw

What is going on here? I'm stuck on a screen with some dude smoking a hash pipe.


----------



## BobVigneault

get him to smoke everything in the pipe and then he'll throw it on the ground. You will notice the pipe looks like a key. There is a key hole and a button that runs a ski lift. But a cable is hanging loose on the ski lift. Watch for the directional sign at the top of the hill. Come on Brad, my four year old can do this! Ok, I showed him once.


----------



## BobVigneault

Then again my boy can drive a dump truck too!


----------



## bradofshaw

^^I'm not worthy!


----------



## BobVigneault

But a four year old with 'tude on a steamroller. Now that's what you call political power.


----------



## bradofshaw

So much for going outside and shooting bears. Another computer addiction!


----------



## Southern Presbyterian

I'm impressed.

Some folks in this neck of the woods have trouble driving lawn mowers... West Virginia Man Tries to Flee Police on Lawnmower. And please note that this took place in *WEST* Virginia.


----------



## BobVigneault

He was driving the wrong lawn mower.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian

BobVigneault said:


> He was driving the wrong lawn mower.



I'll say....


----------



## bradofshaw

Oh noes! They've abducted my dog!!


----------



## BobVigneault

You've got to dig that space ship. And how about that music the squirrel was listening to. I LOVE these games.


----------



## Calvibaptist

Southern Presbyterian said:


> Neat game. Kind of like Myst, only different.



Is the sequel kind of like Riven, only different?


----------



## BobVigneault

You've got it Pastor Doug. You're catching on.




Calvibaptist said:


> Southern Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Neat game. Kind of like Myst, only different.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is the sequel kind of like Riven, only different?
Click to expand...


----------



## Southern Presbyterian

Calvibaptist said:


> Southern Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Neat game. Kind of like Myst, only different.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is the sequel kind of like Riven, only different?
Click to expand...


No, its _exactly_ like Riven, only different.


----------



## Calvibaptist

bradofshaw said:


> What is going on here? I'm stuck on a screen with some dude smoking a hash pipe.



OK. Now I'm stuck on the second screen and either the guy just waves at me or the mountain goat thingies just keep jumping off the cliff. How do I get off the house?

(I feel kind of silly not being able to figure this out!)


----------



## BobVigneault

The lizard needs to check his fishing bob and pull up the fish. Don't let the other lizards make it up the cliff. When he eats the fish he'll discard the skeleton.


----------



## Calvibaptist

BobVigneault said:


> The lizard needs to check his fishing bob and pull up the fish. Don't let the other lizards make it up the cliff. When he eats the fish he'll discard the skeleton.



What lizard? There's only two mountain goats that are eating grass and sing "love" when I click on them. The other mountain goat jumps off the cliff when I click him. I'm sitting on top of the house just waving.

*EDIT* Never mind. It helps to increase the screen size so I can see everything!


----------



## bradofshaw

Calvibaptist said:


> bradofshaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is going on here? I'm stuck on a screen with some dude smoking a hash pipe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK. Now I'm stuck on the second screen and either the guy just waves at me or the mountain goat thingies just keep jumping off the cliff. How do I get off the house?
> 
> (I feel kind of silly not being able to figure this out!)
Click to expand...


Don't feel bad, on the second game, I've been stuck trying to make water boil (or something?) for a good 40 minutes.


----------



## Calvibaptist

Alright. Which one of you guys changed my name to make is say the Cowboys are America's Team?!? That's close to blasphemy!


----------



## BobVigneault

the object of that screen Brad is to boil up a sleeping concoction and administering it to the guy with the hammer because you need his hammer to do what the alien space ship did in order to open the portal to the planet. (breathe)


----------



## BobVigneault

I can't. I'm an extreme underling.




Calvibaptist said:


> Alright. Which one of you guys changed my name to make is say the Cowboys are America's Team?!? That's close to blasphemy!


----------



## Southern Presbyterian

Calvibaptist said:


> Alright. Which one of you guys changed my name to make is say the Cowboys are America's Team?!? That's close to blasphemy!





I like your avatar, btw.


----------



## Calvibaptist

Southern Presbyterian said:


> Calvibaptist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alright. Which one of you guys changed my name to make is say the Cowboys are America's Team?!? That's close to blasphemy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like your avatar, btw.
Click to expand...


I think Heroes is one of the best shows out there.


----------



## bradofshaw

BobVigneault said:


> the object of that screen Brad is to boil up a sleeping concoction and administering it to the guy with the hammer because you
> need his hammer to do what the alien space ship did in order to open the portal
> to the planet. (breathe)



Is there a recipe or something?


----------



## Southern Presbyterian

Calvibaptist said:


> I think Heroes is one of the best shows out there.



I agree. Don't you love to hate Sylar?!


----------



## BobVigneault

One of the jars have some herbs in them.


----------



## Calvibaptist

OK, now I'm in the house (this is in 2) with the leader dude. He ate me, threw me up and something came out of the ceiling and slurped me up in a hole. I have turned the dog around so that the fan goes the other way and pulls up his hat. Then I pushed the button on the chair to release me. I have broken the antenna on the tv, but I can't go past that. He pushes the button on the chair again and I'm slurped back up.

What do I do?!?

*EDIT* Nevermind. Got it.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian

So, has anyone purchased the full version?


----------



## BobVigneault

I''m this close to buying the full version. It's only 6.99. I'm gonna do it, sometime.


----------



## Calvibaptist

Southern Presbyterian said:


> Calvibaptist said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Heroes is one of the best shows out there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. Don't you love to hate Sylar?!
Click to expand...


Sylar is pretty evil. I wonder who this new bad guy(or gal) is that all the old Heroes are afraid of...


----------



## Calvibaptist

BobVigneault said:


> Then again my boy can drive a dump truck too!



Bawb, neat picture, but it sure is messing up my browser on this thread. Now I have to scroll all the way to the right to finish reading a sentence and then scroll all the way back to the left to begin the next line. You think you can shrink the size down a little?


----------



## BobVigneault

My boy is bigger than life Doug. Sorry, he's hard to scale down.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian

Calvibaptist said:


> Southern Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Calvibaptist said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Heroes is one of the best shows out there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. Don't you love to hate Sylar?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sylar is pretty evil. I wonder who this new bad guy(or gal) is that all the old Heroes are afraid of...
Click to expand...


I think it will probably be Sylar _and_ an evil sidekick. Either that or he is going to come up with some new super evil super power. in my opinion.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian

BobVigneault said:


> My boy is bigger than life Doug. Sorry, he's hard to scale down.





Spoken like a proud papa.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter

alright, I am stuck in a ball thingy hanging around an ant eater. I switched the lever and the ants are being ate. What is next. I am stuck.

Forget it. I figured it out. I gotta stop now... football game. Can you save it?


----------



## PuritanCovenanter

Okay, that was cool I finished both 1 & 2. Kinda reminded me of Sanitarium or Myst.


----------



## satz

Hey, thanks for the recommendation, this was really nice.

How much added content do you get if you buy the full version?


----------

